
Bored with Bluetooth speakers? Check out our new DECT stereo speaker - alanykl
http://www.oneaudio.cc/campaign
======
kozak
Using the DECT radio band for wireless speakers in an interesting idea. But
does the technology allow to transmit uncompressed PCM sound (the lack of
which is a big point of pain for Bluetooth in terms of quality and latency)? I
can't find a clear answer on that site, does it mean the answer is no?

~~~
alanykl
Hello, due to bandwidth limit just like Bluetooth, DECT audio need to compress
PCM data before transmit. The baud rate is greater then Bluetooth. The main
advantage of using DECT in audio product is that it can support multi-channel
broadcast at the same time, and we develop 5.1 wireless system and will launch
to market soon.

~~~
alanykl
You may come here to learn more:
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1479338836/oneclassic-4...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1479338836/oneclassic-4k-dect-
wireless-speakers-that-sound-20)

Current campaign will be here:
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/oneaudio/onemicro-
the-w...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/oneaudio/onemicro-the-worlds-
smallest-audiophile-wireless-s)

